# Uh oh....new kitten



## Leah00

Soooo...... Last week I posted in the health and nutrition forum about my senior cat and someone suggested that maybe he'd like a new friend since his best buddy passed away a couple years ago.
I said that my husband and I had promised each other no more cats but I was sort of weakening and wanting another.

I was warned not to get a kitten because I have young children... 

You know how these things go! For years now I've been content with my one old cat. I decide that maybe I'd like another one and BAM!
On Friday my friend and ex coworker found a taped up cardboard box in the ditch by her house while she was out for a walk. Something made her go check it out and she heard faint meowing. She grabbed it and ripped it open and found 4 tiny kittens inside. They aren't even ready to be weaned yet.  They were very lucky to be found by her as she's very much an animal lover and especially cats. So she's raising them right now. They are eating kitten milk out of a saucer and she's trying to introduce them to kitten food. I've been helping her a little here and there and reading up on what she needs to do. (Which was my first mistake.)

There's two cream colored ones with darker points, one black one, and the cutest little fluffy tabby. I tried not to fall in love, I really did. She's keeping one of the creams and the other one found a future home quick. The black one found a home the next day.... The cutest fluffy tabby was the only one left.... Can you see where this is going???

How big of a mistake am I making? I really think we'll be ok. I do have small children but we also have baby gates galore. My kids love animals but I do know that my daughter will need strict supervision and I'm prepared for that. I actually want to keep the kitten separate from the other cat and the dogs for awhile just because he's still so little. I don't have him yet, he's still being weaned and staying with his siblings but I know he'll still be small when we do actually bring him home.

I can't believe this happened so fast! 

How could I say no to this sweet little face?!?

























His name is Marshall.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again

How can anyone leave helpless kittens like that? Are they so naïve to believe that it isn't torture. Sure is a cutie. My only concern (and I really don't know) is if an old cat really wants a kitten to bother it. I guess you can monitor that and make sure all are being respected.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat

Yup, you're hooped. Lol you now have a kitten! Lol she's adorable and you are going to absolutely love her! !!


----------



## Leah00

I absolutely think it was torture. It's horrible to abandon kittens, it's even worse to abandon unweaned kittens.... To tape up the box to insure that they can't even get out??? Disgusting. 
I'm so happy that my friend found them when she did and was able to save all 4. They are all so sweet.

Artie is 10 years old and pretty much a loner now but he didn't used to be. He was best friends with our other cat until he died a couple years ago. They played and cuddled all the time. Artie still occasionally plays with our small dog but mostly he keeps to himself. I think the kitten will annoy him some but I'm hoping that it will also pull him out of his solitude some too. 

I just love this kitten. As soon as I saw his little picture, he was my favorite. Every time my friend told someone that he was available (on Facebook) my stomach would flip flop. I brought up adopting him to my husband yesterday and he said no way. Then he sneaked off and called my friend and told her to hold him for us.  
I'm excited to watch him grow!


----------



## Jetlaya67

He is adorable! I am so glad they all survived and have homes! Your new kitten is so cute. Just make sure your older cat has a place where he can go to if he gets tired of the kitten. He may want some "me" time. Play a lot with your little one and give your older cats lots of love and attention. It may take a little while but hopefully they will get used to each other. Please keep updating pictures as he grows. Congratulations on the fur baby!


----------



## Leah00

Thanks! I'm really excited to watch him grow. 

When she first posted pictures of them, I thought they looked older than she was guessing. After seeing them in person, they are really young! They just toddle around bow legged. One of them took off and "ran" a few feet and that was a big deal. I was holding Marshall last night and he just seemed so small and fragile and he's the "big one"!


----------



## dt8thd

I'm heartened to know that there are wonderful, compassionate people in the world, like you and your friend, to help counteract all the lousy scumbags who do things like abandon kittens in boxes in ditches. Some people are just disgusting; there's no other word for them--at least, not one that I can type on this forum.

Congratulations on your new kitten!  You're right to keep him separate at first. If you take the time to do a proper introduction, the transition will be a lot smoother in the long run, and a lot less stressful for Artie. I definitely understand why people cringe at the thought of introducing a kitten into a family with young kids, but it sounds as if you're aware of the potential for problems, and know that constant supervision is necessary, so I say go for it!


----------



## gizmothecat

I found a kitten in a box in the trash on the sidewalk...there was a lot of garbage (it was a coop) and it must have been garbage day because all the bags were lined up and I hear a cry....really you put him in a box and Out in the garbage??? I couldn't believe it. People suck


----------



## Leah00

I know. It's really sad. My friend is serious about trying to find these people too. She's walked up to the houses in that area and asked if anyone saw anything. She's been posting on facebook asking if anyone recognizes the kittens. I don't know what she plans to do if she finds them.....but I'll help. 

They really are so lucky that she found them. She didn't even hesitate to rescue them. She's also being very particular about where they go. I've known her for 10 years and she tells people that I'm the one who opened her eyes to animal rescue but I swear she was questioning me like it was an interview. Lol. 
I didn't mind because I understand how she feels. She's taken responsibility for them and wants to make sure they have happy lives.


----------



## BartBuzz

I hope they all do well and get treated like royalty! Welcome to Marshall. I would have done the same thing. Congrats!


----------



## rayrhonda

I'm so glad your friend found the kittens and you have found a new furbaby. I'm sure everything will work out. You seem very knowledgable about the possible pitfalls and are prepared to deal with them. He sure is a cutie! 

That's why I prefer animals to most humans. Animals are not intentionally cruel. :sad2 I wish I could save them all!


----------



## Leah00

Well, I have loved animals since I was very young and I've had pets well before I had children. We had three grumpy senior not child friendly dogs when we had our son, so I'm used to having to be careful. We have 2 dogs now (who are great with the kids) and 1 grumpy old foster dog (who doesn't care too much for toddlers). 

Supervise or separate! That's my motto!


----------



## cinderflower

I think I already told you this on your other thread (I can't remember though). my cat who is sixteen was ten when I got a replacement kitten for her when she was so upset that her buddy died. she was always such a mellow cat though, and it's bizarre because she was given to me by someone who got her and already had a nineteen y.o. cat that said, "no way," so she was six months old. but so sweet. she went up to my first cat like she had lived with me forever.

she is bff with the one who is six now, and I think he will be upset when she passes unless the three y.o. changes his tune to, "okay I love you," rather than, "should I beat you up now or later?" LOL the younger one is a lot smaller but scrappy-do. it has lessened a lot so i'm hoping he chills. 

congratulations on your kitten, he is so adorable!


----------



## Leah00

Well, Artie seems pretty mellow. The only other cat I've ever seen him around was Steppenwolf though so I don't know for sure. He doesn't mind dogs at all. 
When we first brought Artie home, Steppenwolf was somewhere around 6-8 months or so. We didn't think we were going to be able keep Artie because Steppy was so awful to him. After a few weeks they turned into practically lovers. 

I hope that Artie and Marshall will bond but I'd settle for "I won't try to kill you" roommates.


----------



## gizmothecat

HEEEYYYYYY I'm Marshall!


----------



## Leah00

gizmothecat said:


> HEEEYYYYYY I'm Marshall!



And what a handsome boy to be named after! Lol.

We had a missionary in our area with the name Marshall and one day we were talking about pet names and he mentioned that he absolutely hated when people gave their pets "people names". So of course I promised that my very next pet would be named Marshall! 
It also works because we watch How I Met Your Mother and Marshall is my favorite character.


----------

